# Road to Hana - Short Version?



## PDXGolfer (Mar 19, 2017)

Tuggers, 

Our family is interested in doing the Road to Hana but, because of two kids, we do not want to stay overnight or do the full day trip (or bus tour).  Is there a "short" version of the trip (e.g. half day) that is still worth doing?  And, if there is, which portion would you recommend we start/stop, and which direction should we travel (clockwise or counterclockwise)?  Or do you believe the trip is not worth it at all, if it is neither a full day nor an overnight trip?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts/recommendations.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2017)

The "short" version would be to drive straight through to Hana, then turn around and drive right back.  To me that definitely wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 19, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> Tuggers,
> 
> Our family is interested in doing the Road to Hana but, because of two kids, we do not want to stay overnight or do the full day trip (or bus tour).  Is there a "short" version of the trip (e.g. half day) that is still worth doing?  And, if there is, which portion would you recommend we start/stop, and which direction should we travel (clockwise or counterclockwise)?  Or do you believe the trip is not worth it at all, if it is neither a full day nor an overnight trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts/recommendations.



There is only the long version and the longer version.

You could drop them at Kahului Airport for a flight to Hana.  https://www.mokuleleairlines.com Then you could have them wait for you at Hana airport until you arrive.  In that case, they would be doing the flight to Hana which is pretty cool in its own right.

Edit:  Looking at the flight schedule, they might be better taking the flight back from Hana.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2017)

We just did the Hana thing.  Whew.  It was an amazing trip. Really amazing.  But, IMHO, not for the kids sake...

We went clockwise--all the way around--and had a great day.  But, it was a full day and then some.  Amazing Thai food in Hana, we counted bridges, we stopped counting bridges  and we still kept going. The banana bread was warm, delicious and truly home-made.   The terrain on the southwest side of Haleakala is breathtakingly beautiful and would be very scary for some.  The sunset is great....but there are lots of great sunsets on Maui IMHO, many of which come with cocktails.   There should be no hint of cocktails while driving the Hana roads. 

Sadly, I would probably categorize the 'all the way round' as a bucket-list item (1 time only) but would strongly consider visiting parts of the trail again.... Heck, I'd fly-in drive around, fly-out if I had free airfare or money was no-consideration.   Falls, black beach, red beach, Lindbergh's grave, Thai food (it was that good) and more....  Its a wonderful trip, but not a 'heads-down' journey (video games etc...).

For those of you who are thinking of doing the 'back side,' please remember:  it's a single-lane, paved/unpaved road that has no-guard rail at points (with a big drop) and a sheer rock wall with rocks and debris held in place by chain-link type wire cages.  Rocks fall frequently judging by the busted windshields and debris.  There are many blind-corners with no pull-over.  Trucks have the right-of-way (for obvious reasons if you've seen it) and locals definitely drive the road like they own it.  Your mirrors/fenders are not their concern. Cows roam the road in many places.  In the rain (moderate or better) or in the dark, the journey would be more than I could tolerate.    There was a major photo-survey of cars (license plates) going on while we drove the road...not sure why. 

Use your best judgment and lots of horn.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 19, 2017)

A lot depends on the kids ages and there likes/dislikes.  We did the full drive all the way around last August with kids 11 and 16 and they loved it.  It is a long day but driving to Hana and turning around isnt going to shorten the trip that drastically.


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 19, 2017)

Buy one of the CDs that leads you along the way.  It'll bing your attention to things that you and/or the kids might like to do/see. (Like hidden waterfalls, pools to swim in, hiking trails, walks, etc.). Personally I wouldn't bother to go beyond Hana except for the seven pools. But it's a bit beyond, and depending on the time of year and how early or late you might leave, you could recommend making the return drive in the dark (which, as the driver, I LOVE. But my passengers have always hated.)

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2017)

Black Cows, dark roads, in the dark.  Shiver.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 19, 2017)

AbelowDS said:


> Buy one of the CDs that leads you along the way.  It'll bing your attention to things that you and/or the kids might like to do/see. (Like hidden waterfalls, pools to swim in, hiking trails, walks, etc.). Personally I wouldn't bother to go beyond Hana except for the seven pools. But it's a bit beyond, and depending on the time of year and how early or late you might leave, you could recommend making the return drive in the dark (which, as the driver, I LOVE. But my passengers have always hated.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk



I would just put this song on continuous loop.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2017)

We did the Road to Hana down and back in the same day, without driving all the way around.  Took lots of time for side hikes and such, and it was fine.  The road is easy to drive (despite what others say) as long as you pay attention to what you're doing.  Next time we'll probably do the long trip all the way around.  But on the day we were there, in a convertible with the top down, it was a great trip.

The absolute BEST $5 travel money I ever spent was to get  the *GyPSy Guide* phone app for the Road to Hana. You pair your phone with the rental car, and play the app through the car.  (Take your charger cable to plug in so the phone battery doesn't die.)  It's GPS guided, and the tour guide is right in the car with you.  He gives a FANTASTIC tour of what you're seeing along the way, saying things like, "Ok, around the next turn is a place to park on the left side. Park there for a great ocean lookout view." He'll even make timely comments like "If it's before noon, pull into the next turnout on the right side to see a great waterfall in morning light. If it's after noon, wait for the better one on the left side a mile up the road."  It's great!  You pick and choose what you want to see and do.  When you get back in the car and start driving again, he says things like, "Ok, now that you enjoyed that view, wait till we get to the parking area in a half mile - watch for it on the right side."  On the way back, since the Guide knows you've already heard the narration, he gives a great history of the Hawaiian Monarchy and history of the Islands.  Pretty cool stuff. Totally worth the money.  http://gypsyguide.com/destinations/maui/

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks Dave.  Might have to try that if I ever do the loop again.

As for the 'easy to drive,' I won't disagree...it's easy if the road is dry and the traffic is light etc...   But, when the work trucks are out or the locals come flying down the road (I saw it with mine own eyes...) you better get out of the way....and/or back up.  Some might find this 'backing up downhill on a one lane road' kinda frightening.  In the rain, it would not be fun IMHO.  Also, the cows were very numerous when we were there.  At night, it would be easy to smack a black cow, I think. 

It's a great experience...just know before you go.  That's my motto.

BTW:  one of the best moments for me was Lindbergh's grave site.  That was courtesy of Maui Revealed.  Ditto for the banana bread and Thai food!


----------



## PamMo (Mar 19, 2017)

We love the Maui GyPSy guide, too! I highly recommend downloading the the whole island app if you plan to drive up to the summit of Haleakala and around West Maui. The tours are very entertaining.

We've driven the whole Hana circle several times, and it's always an exhausting day, but it IS beautiful. Driving it in a top-down convertible is best, but it's doable for back seaters if you make lots of stops for photos and walks. My favorite hike in Maui is the Pipiwai Trail up through the incredible bamboo forest from Seven Sacred Pools.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Thanks Dave.  Might have to try that if I ever do the loop again.
> 
> As for the 'easy to drive,' I won't disagree...it's easy if the road is dry and the traffic is light etc...   But, when the work trucks are out or the locals come flying down the road (I saw it with mine own eyes...) you better get out of the way....and/or back up.  Some might find this 'backing up downhill on a one lane road' kinda frightening.  In the rain, it would not be fun IMHO.  Also, the cows were very numerous when we were there.  At night, it would be easy to smack a black cow, I think.



The paved, improved, two lane main road from Kahului to Hana is the one I was referring to.  I haven't done the one-lane road from Hana the rest of the way around the island.  I agree - one lane roads with Locals in a hurry are sketchy at best. Add in black cows at night, and it'd be a real knuckle whitener, for sure! 

Dave


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 19, 2017)

PDXGolfer, we have started our Maui vacations out more times than not with a stay in Hana for a few nights and we absolutely love it there. 

I disagree that one cannot do a "partial trip". Truthfully a lot of folks are kind of disappointed when they arrive in Hana because they have heard so, so much about the infamous RTH and don't know anything about Hana itself. For most, the best part of the RTH is the drive and the incredible scenery along the way. Big caution to folks with motion sickness considering this drive! 

I'm with DaveNW and also have the Gypsy Guide App (and liked it)  but I found we had some trouble with it working through several stretches. There is a good audio CD that describes the route mile by mile as well and the gas station right by the McDonald's in Kahului on Dairy Rd has them. (It's where Mr Pineapple was until recently as well)

If your kids are young, just drive as far as Twin Falls, (go early to avoid a lot of traffic on RTH & to get parking at the stops along the way) find a parking place and do the easy hike to the first falls. The 2nd falls is a bit more rigorous hike so I would not try that with young kids.

The Keanae peninsula is a bit more than halfway to Hana and beautiful if your family is up to driving that far. Just remember you will need a similar amount of time to turn around and get back.   You can get some of Auntie Sandy's onolicious  banana bread there and see a beautiful little historic church.  Very, very pretty area.

Even if you just drive as far as Twin Falls you will get a good little taste of the RTH and see some beautiful scenery. Either on your way out or back toward Kahului, be sure to turn off for the Ho'okipa Beach overlook which has both lovely, lovely views and is a great place to watch the surfers below. This is on the cliff area overlooking the beach below. I would not try to use the turnoff to the beach parking especially if it's good surfing time as those spots are much coveted by locals and surfers. Plus, I like the view from above.   This is located just a short ways past Mama's Fish House as you drive past Paia toward Hana.

For anyone planning on driving the RTH in the near future, they have had some terrific storms that have caused a number of serious land/rock slides that have closed the road off and on. Road closures can happen anytime, but if there are torrential rains mauka (up in the mountains), flooding and landslides are a very real danger. There were a couple of motorists that were actually caught between 2 rock slides very recently. There are renewed concerns about the road's condition so please do be very aware of weather not only the day you would drive RTH but what the weather was the days before. There is a person on the Maui TA forums that is very good to give updates on such issues (hope it's okay to refer to that resource here!)

Taterhed is correct that one will likely encounter a local trying to get to work or get home that drives this road every day and just wants to get there. They are used to the road and all its nuances so they do drive faster than we sightseeing tourists. In some cases, a BUNCH faster. PLEASE show some aloha and do pull over for them at your earliest opportunity and give them a friendly wave or chaka.   Can you imagine having to commute on this road? And with thousands of sightseers daily? I live in a very, very touristy area and understand their frustration in this regard so I try hard not to be "that" visitor. 

Hope this helps! Happy planning!!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 19, 2017)

taterhed said:


> ...
> 
> For those of you who are thinking of doing the 'back side,' please remember:  it's a single-lane, paved/unpaved road that has no-guard rail at points (with a big drop) and a sheer rock wall with rocks and debris held in place by chain-link type wire cages.  Rocks fall frequently judging by the busted windshields and debris.  There are many blind-corners with no pull-over.  Trucks have the right-of-way (for obvious reasons if you've seen it) and locals definitely drive the road like they own it.  Your mirrors/fenders are not their concern. Cows roam the road in many places.  In the rain (moderate or better) or in the dark, the journey would be more than I could tolerate.    There was a major photo-survey of cars (license plates) going on while we drove the road...not sure why.
> 
> Use your best judgment and lots of horn.



Most of the car rental places consider the back side as "Kapu".  The reason for that is there is no cell phone coverage on that road.  In fact, people wonder why the rental places don't allow them to go to the "seven sacred pools" even though the road is asphalt and just fine.  Reason?  No cell phone coverage either.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2017)

Plan a whole day with many stops. Go clock wise which puts you on the mountain side and not cliff side. Just as beautiful is driving around the other end of Maui. Again plan a whole day with many stops. Also go clock wise.


----------



## klpca (Mar 19, 2017)

PDXGolfer said:


> Tuggers,
> 
> Our family is interested in doing the Road to Hana but, because of two kids, we do not want to stay overnight or do the full day trip (or bus tour).  Is there a "short" version of the trip (e.g. half day) that is still worth doing?  And, if there is, which portion would you recommend we start/stop, and which direction should we travel (clockwise or counterclockwise)?  Or do you believe the trip is not worth it at all, if it is neither a full day nor an overnight trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts/recommendations.


We've driven the RTH about 6 - 8 times over the years and it is a beautiful drive but tedious for the driver (and miserable for those who get carsick). We have never driven past the national park because that has always been our destination - we love the hike through the bamboo forest to the waterfall (now closed to the public), although every time we go, I debate whether or not the drive is worth it (it is). After hiking it's enough to get back to our condo. If I had to pick a place to stop, take a break, then turn around I would stop at Waianapanapa, which is almost all the way to Hana, but still quite a distance from the National Park. I think that it is breathtakingly beautiful and unique. Start clockwise from Paia. If your kids are little, they will not enjoy this, but if they are a bit older I think that they will like the black sand beach.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 20, 2017)

We consider the toad beyond Hana (and the Seven Pools) to be equally as interesting as the road to Hana.  We love the starkness and drama of the south shore, much the same as we greatly enjoy  the road on the north shore of West Maui.

But then, I'm a guy who finds deserts far more interesting that jungles.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 21, 2017)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We consider the toad beyond Hana (and the Seven Pools) to be equally as interesting as the road to Hana.



Thanks for starting my day off with a giggle.  I'd love to meet the toad beyond Hana.

To answer the OP, the "short" version is to drive an hour or two then turn around.  Pick up some lunch in Paia and then head to Ho'okipa Beach to watch the surfers/windsurfers.

The entire RTH and beyond is a must-do for some people.  Been there, done that.  While I quite enjoyed the road beyond Hana, the road to Hana wasn't enjoyable because I was carsick most of the way.  So bring Dramamine before heading out if you suffer from motion sickness.

If you do go to Hana, leave at squirrel fart and fill up the car before you head out (it should go without saying, but there you have it).  Pack a cooler with a lot of drinks and snacks and a picnic lunch.  There are plenty of places to stop along the way.   Bring bug spray.  We got attacked by mosquitoes at the arboretum.  Bring tissues to serve as t.p. in case the portapotties and restrooms at the public facilities are out, as well as some wet wipes.  Bring layers, including long pants and rain jackets because it can get quite cool in places.  And if you have room, bring some boogie boards for the black sand beach beyond Hana. 

Ideally, you'd stay the night in Hana.  If I ever do RTH again, I'll do that.  It'll allow you to enjoy the experience a lot more because you won't be at the mercy of daylight.  (You don't want to be driving on the road to or past Hana after dark.)

The road beyond Hana was like being on the moon.  Very stark and desolate, and an angry ocean. As others have said, pay attention to the weather up on Haleakala.  You are driving at the base of an enormous mountain, and that means that whatever rain falls up top must come down, sometime sweetly and sometimes fiercely.  There are stretches along the road past Hana where you can see evidence of flash floods.  You don't want to be caught up in that or you'll find yourself saying hello to Neptune.

Finally, remember that the beauty of the RTH is not the destination but the getting there.  If you're not enjoying the scenery, you can always turn around and head back to civilization.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice Lisa/Rex

My opinion precisely. 
BTW:  the guidebooks/apps have some very key details on the stops along the way.  Some are just nice (get this banana bread or stop at this restaurant etc...) but some are critical.  Example:  don't park on the street facing the wrong way on your way to beach (red beach?) or they'll ticket you.  Great fact that saved us a summons.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 31, 2017)

We drove TRH yesterday.  We left our place at 6:30 am and were at Paia by 7:00am as suggested. We bought the narrative CD/map at an ABC store ($20) and found it interesting to follow.  We were with 16 & 20 year olds and they both enjoyed the day. We made a lot of stops and still only saw a fraction of places.  Leaving at this early time we did not encounter the bumper to bumper drive and had our choice of parking places.  I can't imagine how difficult it would have been to have crowds going towards Hana and trying to park at the many smaller sights off the main road.  Even though daughters didn't want to get up that early on vacation, it was totally worth it! We made it to the Seven Sacred Falls hike  (the hike itself took about 2 hours).  The roads are very tight and winding.  Going up was fine, coming back the same way was very slow and crowded.  We moved over as far right as possible and a local came barreling at us and hit our side mirror.  Didn't take it off but nicked it.  We packed a cooler with drinks, lunch and snacks but also bought some of the local treats.  We wore bug band bracelets and they worked great and also wore tennis shoes or rugged water shoes. Glad we did, saw so many people on hikes wearing flip flops and they were having a hard time with some of the wet and muddy rocky terrain.

Day totally worth it but we were exhausted when we got back to our timeshare around 6:30 pm. 
Have a great trip!!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 1, 2017)

JackieD said:


> We drove TRH yesterday.  We left our place at 6:30 am and were at Paia by 7:00am as suggested. .....Leaving at this early time we did not encounter the bumper to bumper drive and had our choice of parking places.  I can't imagine how difficult it would have been to have crowds going towards Hana and trying to park at the many smaller sights off the main road.


We have done the Road to Hana many times and we never leave so early, although I think leaving very early makes sense if you are early risers, simply to give you more time along the way or to arrive back in West Maui earlier.  My point is simply that leaving later we have never encountered bumper to bumper traffic and never had a problem with parking or crowds at the many stops along the way.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2017)

Both times we have been to Maui, we have done the Road to Hana. We probably won't do it on our next visit. A good way to blow a day. It is a great trip once or perhaps twice, but we won't bother again. If my wife had the guts to do the full circuit, we would do it again, but that won't happen.


----------

